# New ferrets :)



## Asharee133 (Jan 8, 2011)

these girls are 8 weeks old and a bundle of playing sleeping fun! just mind half the boob in one shot...


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 8, 2011)

Cute!

Nice of you to give it somewhere warm to snuggle :lol:


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL shell. now they are awake and chewing on me


----------



## scorps (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice animals, are you going to have them desexed or breed with them?


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 8, 2011)

yes scorps, i will breed with them   . no, they are both girls and im getting them de-sexed.


----------



## scorps (Jan 8, 2011)

I never once said are you mating them together, alot of people buy ferrets without being informed about health risks in females when they reach sexual maturity around 6 months of age when they go on heat for the first time, there are some seriouse medical problems that can lead to females dying if not mated, 

People who own males should get them desexed if they dont plan to breed with them because they stink 

Have fun with your new pets

Scorps


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 8, 2011)

i wouldnt take the risk. and just the way you worded it lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 8, 2011)

did you always plan to get the 2 ash? or was mishka's friend kind of unplanned


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool critters, weasels are like the goanna of mammals, i was wathcing a show about a pet honey badger today on channel 7, would have to be on the top of my list, does anyone know any breeders?


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 8, 2011)

yep. mishka led to marley.  i think i got a dud, marley has a foot fetish ._.


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 8, 2011)

please tell me how they are as pets???
the only things that cross my mind when i think ferret is stinky, bitey, savage, messy. can you toilet train them? are they very intelligent? do they nip at all (even out of curiosity). i would really love one.. hehe so snuggly looking


----------



## scorps (Jan 8, 2011)

mis-devious said:


> please tell me how they are as pets???
> the only things that cross my mind when i think ferret is stinky, bitey, savage, messy. can you toilet train them? are they very intelligent? do they nip at all (even out of curiosity). i would really love one.. hehe so snuggly looking



Males do stink, and yes they do nip at a young age but it can be trained out of them, the main reason they nip you is that they are actually playing and it isnt a defenseive behaviour, they nip each other all the time and are just treating you like one of there mates bassically they just dont realise human fingers are alot softer then ferret fur


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 8, 2011)

they aren't too smelly, just musky, bitey, sometimes but you can train them not to, hell they are so clean ._., yup, you sure can, and yes they are SO smart. and they nip when you tickle them, but it doesn't hurt at all  and they are snuggly, when the slinkys SIT STILL!!! lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 8, 2011)

my little BEW has a foot fettish as well, she uses it to get your attention if you wont pick her up when she wants. She starts sniffing, then licking, then a gentle nibble just to say "hey you, down here!". If the kids sit on the floor she pulls their socks off so she can lick their toes. I have found nip training very easy, to the point that the kids are happy to play with them and we have had them less than a week. Toilet training was as easy as putting a tray in the enclosure, i find mine are like cats and have a bit of a scratch in it before doing their business. I find them more entertaining than any other pet i have owned.


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2011)

When they bite do they just play or rip out decent chunks?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 8, 2011)

pretty much just play, if you hurt them they (adults) can easily break bone in defense, but most of the nips i have had i would put on par with a rough kitten


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 8, 2011)

yep. just havin a good chew for fun! xD im in the process of toilet training mine, how would i go doing it?


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

lol thanks, do you mean smart compared to the reptiles you keep? i own a black cockatoo so my standards of a 'smart' animal may be higher then yours LOL


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> pretty much just play, if you hurt them they (adults) can easily break bone in defense, but most of the nips i have had i would put on par with a rough kitten


 
Cool, but i wouldnt use an iron on a weasel, in that case wouldnt the kitten be below par? :lol: (i dont play golf im hoping that makes sense?)


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry chris but ferrets arnt weasels they are relitives of the polecat lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 9, 2011)

ash i just put the litter tray in their enclosure and they started using it, but if not basically the same way as a cat, if you see them squat like they are about to pee/poop grab them and put them in the litter tray and use lots of praise and treats. you may need to have a litter tray in each room/area they use as mine have the odd accident where they dont make it

cris i dont play golf either so makes as much sense to me as it does you


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2011)

Ferrets are mustelids which are weasels so a ferret is a weasel and it cant weasel its way out of its family.


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

haha thats a fair statement i guess


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ferrets are related to polecats, skunks, weasles and otters  and they are very inteligent. you can teach them tricks, they learn the sound of your voice, when its treat time, no, stuff like that  smarted then a cockie. lol

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 12:32 AM ----------




cris said:


> Cool, but i wouldnt use an iron on a weasel, in that case wouldnt the kitten be below par? :lol: (i dont play golf im hoping that makes sense?)


 fail. 

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 01:08 AM ----------

OMG! im so proud of Mishka! she pooped in the tray  with my help. lol


----------



## Sarah (Jan 9, 2011)

congrats on your new additions they are cute and its good to hear you are getting them desexed .

Anyone looking at getting a ferret should contact their local ferret shelter in their state except Qld and Nt. This is the season where they they have huge numbers of ferrets being dumped or left at shelters , they assess ferrets temperaments and personalities and will match them to the potential owner experience and preferences. 

This is also breeding season, so definitely dont buy from unscrupulous breeders and there are many out there , who breed them in huge numbers and dont feed them the correct diet or handle them at all, all you end up getting is a ferret that is bitey and often have health issues .


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks sarah  marley is a little shat that LOVES to play. mishka just likes to get tickled

---------- Post added 10-Jan-11 at 02:09 PM ----------

well, they just had there first bath! they could pass as a toilet brush at the minute


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 12, 2011)

No offence intended but I really don't think taking on another two animals is a good idea when you are struggling to give adequate attention to those you already own:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/help-little-behind-bird-151134/

Animals are a long-term commitment and you should never purchase unless you are willing to devote the necessary time and attention. Once the novelty wears off, the time, care and attention your animals deserve still needs to be provided.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 13, 2011)

um, melissa, ollie has stopped his screaming now, and hes getting alot more attention than he was, and i dont commit to animals unless i KNOW i can take care of them. and i damn well know they are a long time commitment. that is just uncalled for, you dont really know me and whats going on at my house.


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 13, 2011)

do u keep em indoors or out doors any pics of there home


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 13, 2011)

indoors  im not gonna go take a pic atm coz inm having lunch and i needa clean their cage, lol. only downside is you gotta clean it every day! lol thank god newspapers are cheap


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh really? I'm just going on what YOU told me yourself. You openly admitted that you neglected your bird for weeks. Things happen in life, and I understand that. However, a couple of weeks ago you were saying that you had "mental issues" and that you were busy "sorting out" your life and as a result, you had not been able to spend any time with your bird for weeks, moved its cage away from you because it began screeching etc. You even punished it! Your bird was/is suffering.

I don't intent to be overly harsh here and you know I tried to help you with your bird, but I find it difficult to believe that you have managed to sort out your life, overcome your "mental issues," and stop your bird's screaming behaviour in only a couple of weeks. With the new ferrets, time is even less available for you to spend with your existing animals, and I know of at least one that is in desperate need of it.

You "damn well" know that they are a long-term commitment? You were considering selling your bird because it was screaming for your attention. You then ignored it and moved its cage away.

I just don't think you need any more on your plate until you're sorted to be honest. Again, I do not mean to be hurtful or rude, but I don't like when people take on animals but only provide proper care when it suits them. You're quite young, and you seem impulsive. I just hope your animals don't suffer any further.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 13, 2011)

hell no, i'm not sorted out, and the ferrets sleep most of the day, and when they aren't out, ollie is, and they aren't suffering :S and i haven't bought an animal on impulse, yeah you might be older and look down on me, but im not stupid, anywho enough of this crap, it has been sorted and everything is good with our zoo. if anyone has any ferret photos feel free to post them 

---------- Post added 13-Jan-11 at 02:37 PM ----------




xxMelissaxx said:


> You "damn well" know that they are a long-term commitment? You were considering selling your bird because it was screaming for your attention. You then ignored it and moved its cage away.


 i would never sell him, never in my life. i wasn't even considering it, i was saying it as sort of a joke. i dont care if you dont believe me but there is no way in hell i'd sell him.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes litter cleaned out daily. Have you got blankets on bottom of cage for them to rug up in? They LOVE blankets. If you cover the bottom in blankets and a litter tray in a corner, i have found they don't like "pooping" on there blankets. So they will go toilet in litter tray. Even thought they are litter trained, they will still try if they no they can! Its part of scenting.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 13, 2011)

not down the bottom, because thats where they eat, they have a bag i made, a hammock, bell balls, a few toys and im making some more stuff next week when i get more material


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you mind me asking how big there cage is. Do you have shelves in there for them to climb up? I just hope its not a cage you were advised to buy for ferrets, but ended up being a one level cube which is the worst thing for a ferret. They will go dead set mad. I advise a blanket..Keeps them cosy..You will be suprised how much a ferret loves a blanket. Also, if you havent looked yet take a look at Ferret.org and go to ferret shop. My 3 girls get around 6 new hammocks a year, new toys to hide in, such as sleeping sacks and crinkle bags.
They cover odors, litter training such as corner deterant springs. The site is incredible. Its very easy to go overboard at the store.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 15, 2011)

Here ya go ash here's some pics of my pair, Seek and Destroy












And some pics of their enclosure that i am in the process of finishing off, its 4' x 4' x 2', i still need to get some more ply to make some in-between platforms and most of their toys arent in there yet. Am also going to add a "burrow" under the middle level, 150mm down pipe and elbows in a loop with an entry from the top and exit out a vertical pipe to the bottom


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 15, 2011)

mines a two level, they are out most of the day, and i'm getting them FERRET KINGDOM - FERRET & RAT CAGE STYLE & LUXURY (eBay item 130456410851 end time 17-Jan-11 19:21:00 AEDST) : Home this in the future! sometime soon


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice asharee133, I have two girls in the cage you are getting (i also bought it from ebay last xmas) You wont go wrong with that cage. Your fuzzies will love you for it! Theres heaps of spaces to hang hammocks and tubes in it. You made a very good choice.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks shnakey


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

xxMelissaxx said:


> Oh really? I'm just going on what YOU told me yourself. You openly admitted that you neglected your bird for weeks. Things happen in life, and I understand that. However, a couple of weeks ago you were saying that you had "mental issues" and that you were busy "sorting out" your life and as a result, you had not been able to spend any time with your bird for weeks, moved its cage away from you because it began screeching etc. You even punished it! Your bird was/is suffering.
> 
> I don't intent to be overly harsh here and you know I tried to help you with your bird, but I find it difficult to believe that you have managed to sort out your life, overcome your "mental issues," and stop your bird's screaming behaviour in only a couple of weeks. With the new ferrets, time is even less available for you to spend with your existing animals, and I know of at least one that is in desperate need of it.
> 
> ...


 
all i can say to that is it's really none of your business! i to have mental health issues but some animals act like a therapeutic relief. put yourself in the position of having a mental health issue and having a bird that is constantly screeching. they give you headaches annoy the heck out of you and all you want them to do is be quiet so you can try and gather your thoughts and take each day at a time.
i have 2 budgies which i hate and when i was going through chronic clinical depression (no i don't mind saying) and i was suicidal as a result of a build up of stress and unnecessary pressures put upon me plus being over the fact i'm constantly having meds increased and being unemployed it was all topped with the birds screeching i was at the point of either letting them go or breaking their necks just for some peace and quiet....i to am still suffering from chronic depression and severe anxieties (40mg of Prozac a day) and if i go off it i become worse. in December i bought yoda and i guarantee hes had an effect on my mental health and family have noticed it. 

so don't tell someone that they have to much on their plate when you only know half the story and don't live with them. i know what its like to suffer and all that jazz so are you going to tell me i don't need to own a guinea pig, rabbit, 2 budgies a cat and a beardie because i felt like breaking the necks of the budgies?? it's not for you to decide, its up to ash and if she feels that her inner self although not 100%, if she feels she can cope then let her be. i will always stand up for those that have mental health issues because i know what its like to be ridiculed and walked around like im broken eggshells.

Ash: hun, take no notice of her or other people and if you wanna chat just send me a pm, i get it. i dont understand your situation but i get that your not 100% im all eyes (ears figuratively speaking) i think only those that have experienced the worst should be able to make such comments. i hope your little girls are bringing you much happiness and are helping you on the way to feeling better mindfully, i know yoda has. its an amazing thing that animals big and small furry and scaly can do for us.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lambert said:


> all i can say to that is it's really none of your business! i to have mental health issues but some animals act like a therapeutic relief. put yourself in the position of having a mental health issue and having a bird that is constantly screeching. they give you headaches annoy the heck out of you and all you want them to do is be quiet so you can try and gather your thoughts and take each day at a time.
> i have 2 budgies which i hate and when i was going through chronic clinical depression (no i don't mind saying) and i was suicidal as a result of a build up of stress and unnecessary pressures put upon me plus being over the fact i'm constantly having meds increased and being unemployed it was all topped with the birds screeching i was at the point of either letting them go or breaking their necks just for some peace and quiet....i to am still suffering from chronic depression and severe anxieties (40mg of Prozac a day) and if i go off it i become worse. in December i bought yoda and i guarantee hes had an effect on my mental health and family have noticed it.
> 
> so don't tell someone that they have to much on their plate when you only know half the story and don't live with them. i know what its like to suffer and all that jazz so are you going to tell me i don't need to own a guinea pig, rabbit, 2 budgies a cat and a beardie because i felt like breaking the necks of the budgies?? it's not for you to decide, its up to ash and if she feels that her inner self although not 100%, if she feels she can cope then let her be. i will always stand up for those that have mental health issues because i know what its like to be ridiculed and walked around like im broken eggshells.
> ...


 thanks for making me tear!! xD they bring ALOT of laughter i can tell you that!


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

no worries! we mental health peeps gotta stick together!! i was wanting a ferret call him sgt fuzzyboots (the big bang theory fan) but i have to wait for the place i want to buy/build when i have a decent paying job


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 20, 2011)

naw  i love my little fuzzbums!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 20, 2011)

i used to have a few ferrets one of my lil boys was called tiki and he used to hate men every time we let him out he would always nip guys ankles lol it was funny as i think he was a lil over protective of me


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice cats lady!


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 21, 2011)

*facepalm* not on here!! stupid blue man.


----------



## pythonchick2 (Jan 27, 2011)

They're very cute. I've got 2 males and they are very playful.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 27, 2011)

the are honestly the best little things!! so so funny and marley is "learning" how to talk now! shes quite vocal.


----------

